# Good screen protector for sweaty fingers?



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know, TMI but my hands get sweaty a lot (just talking about it right now is making em sweat lol) and when I use my phone with the stock oleophobic coating it has (or whatever it's called) it gets extremely smudged. I've been using the Verizon anti-glare protector which works better for the sweaty finger print issue, but it makes everything on my screen look significantly less clear and vibrant.

Anyone know of a good screen protector for this kind of issue?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't comment on the screen protector, but for sweaty hands I can 100% for sure tell you to never ever ever even consider a sympathectomy to fix it!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> I can't comment on the screen protector, but for sweaty hands I can 100% for sure tell you to never ever ever even consider a sympathectomy to fix it!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Oh, no shit? Did you have that done? I've heard about that.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> Oh, no shit? Did you have that done? I've heard about that.


Sure did. Worst decision I ever made. Doctor made it sound like it would be the end all perfect solution. I was told there would be mild compensatory sweating (extra sweating on other parts of your body) and possibly (but rarely) some gustatory sweating (face sweating from spicy foods).

Long story short, the compensatory sweating on my back in legs is insane, even from mild activity or heat, and I developed a reaction to all spicy foods and foods with vinegar. I cant eat chocolate, ketchup, or anything with vinegar or spice without my face getting drenched in sweat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> Sure did. Worst decision I ever made. Doctor made it sound like it would be the end all perfect solution. I was told there would be mild compensatory sweating (extra sweating on other parts of your body) and possibly (but rarely) some gustatory sweating (face sweating from spicy foods).
> 
> Long story short, the compensatory sweating on my back in legs is insane, even from mild activity or heat, and I developed a reaction to all spicy foods and foods with vinegar. I cant eat chocolate, ketchup, or anything with vinegar or spice without my face getting drenched in sweat.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Damn, that's weird man. really sucks, sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> Damn, that's weird man. really sucks, sorry to hear about that.


Oh well. Just a random tidbit of info haha.

Maybe you could try the sgp screen protector? It is very smudge resistant so I imagine it could work a little better than the Verizon one. I also love it because it feels smoother than glass.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

RainX is a gift from God...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

I get sweaty hands also, I'm using the Steinheil oleo protector and it works better than any others I've tried.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

scram said:


> RainX is a gift from God...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


RainX as in the stuff you use on car windshields??


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Just use speed stick on your hands








Sorry I had to...I have the same problem after wearing gloves at work then getting a text and the tried and true invisible shield has never let me down. My friend was telling me about some kind of spray that waterproofs your phone and screen, I haven't checked it out yet but I'm gonna.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

scram said:


> RainX is a gift from God...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I heard someone else mention that. What do you do, just pour it on there and that's it?


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> Oh well. Just a random tidbit of info haha.
> 
> Maybe you could try the sgp screen protector? It is very smudge resistant so I imagine it could work a little better than the Verizon one. I also love it because it feels smoother than glass.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


SGP? I'll check that out.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> I heard someone else mention that. What do you do, just pour it on there and that's it?


No. Apply to cloth, then apply to screen. Follow the directions on the bottle.


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Bimmer323 said:


> I get sweaty hands also, I'm using the Steinheil oleo protector and it works better than any others I've tried.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Oh really? And does it have that "orange-peel" look going on though?


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> Oh really? And does it have that "orange-peel" look going on though?


Not at all, I hate the orange peel i had on the zagg. These are very clear. The only downside is about 1mm space on the sides of the screen, but its hardly noticeable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SimsDelt (Jun 24, 2011)

I use a XO protector and it is amazing.

Sent from my HP Touchpad running ICS


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

i get sweaty hands aswell..Although i don't use a screen protector. Just clean the screen constantly and have insurance on the phone


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I never see anyone say they use Ghost Armor on their phones anymore. That's screen protector/body cover I have on mine and I love it. Crystal clear screen still too. When I had my DX, I only used either mirrored or privacy protectors. Never even thought about that with this beautiful screen we have now.


----------



## wwalker1017 (Sep 18, 2011)

Rainx actually works great on your screen for keeping smudges off

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Ghost armor works great. Protects the screen amazingly well, and oil from your hands doesn't transfer. Smudges don't happen often. And when they do a quick wipe and they are gone. It's expensive but I put it on all phones for many my family. With it just to keep the finger prints off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## scram (Aug 20, 2011)

GregT said:


> RainX as in the stuff you use on car windshields??


Yes... It works very well for smudging. Doesn't last real long but does work well. 
Moisten a soft cloth with RainX, apply, let dry and wipe off.... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

scram said:


> Yes... It works very well for smudging. Doesn't last real long but does work well.
> Moisten a soft cloth with RainX, apply, let dry and wipe off....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sweet ... gonna give that a try when I get home


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

TruSteelfan said:


> Ghost armor works great. Protects the screen amazingly well, and oil from your hands doesn't transfer. Smudges don't happen often. And when they do a quick wipe and they are gone. It's expensive but I put it on all phones for many my family. With it just to keep the finger prints off.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hmmm, I looked this up and it looks like the Ghost Armor is mainly for the body and then they send a clear screen protector as well. Is the screen protector specifically for repelling smudges? I don't see that mentioned in the ad. Thanks


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Just tried the Rain X trick and it seems to be working nicely thus far.

Still contemplating on getting the XO screen protectorhttp://xoskins.com/cell-phone-skin-...tectors/samsung-galaxy-nexus-screen-protector &#8230; I am not typically a screen protector kinda guy, but I have heard good things about XO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> Hmmm, I looked this up and it looks like the Ghost Armor is mainly for the body and then they send a clear screen protector as well. Is the screen protector specifically for repelling smudges? I don't see that mentioned in the ad. Thanks


You can get just the screen protector part. I didn't know if protected against smudges either. There's a place in the mall I live by and they sell these and put all of it on your phone. The guy there told me it does this. He demonstrated it for me. Once I saw this a had to get it on my phone right away. I hardly ever get smudges on my phone now. Soon as my wife seen it she had to have it also. I wouldn't have a phone without it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

